
Automated Feature Engineering - LrnByTeach
https://www.featurelabs.com/blog/launching-featurelabs/
======
LrnByTeach
It seems the ability of this tool to extract features from regular enterprise
databases will save lots of manual effort

Github repo url
[https://github.com/Featuretools/featuretools](https://github.com/Featuretools/featuretools)

Python notebook for NYC Taxi 1.5 million trips training dataset
[https://github.com/Featuretools/NYC-Taxi-
Demo/blob/master/NY...](https://github.com/Featuretools/NYC-Taxi-
Demo/blob/master/NYC%20Taxi%203%20-%20Simple%20Featuretools.ipynb)

How this automated feature extraction compares:

    
    
        Received a score of 0.45288 on the Kaggle competition.
        Placed 685 out of 1257.
        Beat 45% of competitors on the Kaggle competition.
        Scored 4% better than the baseline solution
        Had a modeling RMSLE of 0.40196

